# Please Suggest a good Config... [25k]



## Zanshin (Sep 4, 2010)

Guys,

I'm thinking to upgrade my  desktop.... My budget is around 20-25k..... Here is what I'm looking for

Processor - i3/i5/AMD
Mother Board
RAM - 2GB
Hard Disk - 500GB SATA
Graphics Card

Can you please suggest a good config for gaming....... It would be better if you can also mention the price ( if possible price and availability in b'lore )....


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 5, 2010)

Athlon II X4 630/635 ---> 4.5/4.8k
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H/880GM-UD2H ---> 4.2/4.5k
Corsair 2*2Gb DDR3 1333Mhz ---> 4.5k (can go for Kingston or any other brand)
Seagate/WD Blue 500Gb ---> 1.9k
FSP Saga II 400W ---> 2k
any HD5670 512Mb/1Gb for 5/6k.

with rest of money, get a cabby.


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 5, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Athlon II X4 630/635 ---> 4.5/4.8k
> Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H/880GM-UD2H ---> 4.2/4.5k
> Corsair 2*2Gb DDR3 1333Mhz ---> 4.5k (can go for Kingston or any other brand)
> Seagate/WD Blue 500Gb ---> 1.9k
> ...




Thanks you for the response. BTW I have got another config with me.... How does this compare to the one you have suggested. 

Intel Core I5 760 2.8
Intel DH55TC MB        together - 15300
Seagate 500GB SATA HD    2000
Transend 2GB DDR3           2400

Also If I were to consider Phenom II which phenom processor should I go for and what should be the Mother Board. I'm thinking to add graphics card at some later point in time Since Direct X 11 cards will be in the market soon.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 5, 2010)

i5 is definitely better but going with i5 you will loose on the graphics card, you also need a psu, hdd....and intel onboard graphics are crap..


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 5, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i5 is definitely better but going with i5 you will loose on the graphics card, you also need a psu, hdd....and intel onboard graphics are crap..




If I were to go with Intel i5 760.. which mother board should I pair it with....
I will add psu and hdd but I have to decide on processor and MB... So please suggest a good MB with Intel i5 760......


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 5, 2010)

for your budget  i strongly recommend that AMD is what you should buy. It's much better VFM. Dont go with intel blindly. any particular reasons why you want to go with i5 760?


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 5, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> for your budget  i strongly recommend that AMD is what you should buy. It's much better VFM. Dont go with intel blindly. any particular reasons why you want to go with i5 760?


 
It just that I read reviews on i5 and i5 seem to perform better in gaming than AMD. But i5 is also on the higher side compared to AMD( price comparison). 
I am also considering AMD Phenom II with GIgabyte MB.

*ProcessorAMD Phenom II X4 945(3.0Ghz, 4 cores, 6MB L3 Cache)
**ProcessorAMD Phenom II X4 955(3.2Ghz, 4 cores, 6MB L3 Cache)
**ProcessorAMD Phenom II X4 965(3.4Ghz, 4 cores, 6MB L3 Cache)*
*Motherboard - Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H
*
      So which Phenom to choose. And is MB 890GPA-UD3H the right choice ?


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 5, 2010)

Go for 955 eyes closed. As for the MB, go for Gigabyte 880GMA UD2H @ 5.5k or MSI 890GXM @ 7k as 890GPA costs 10k. Obviously, none of these motherboards will fit in your budget unless you are willing to extend it. BTW Phenom ii x4 955 is 8k


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 5, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> Go for 955 eyes closed. As for the MB, go for Gigabyte 880GMA UD2H @ 5.5k or MSI 890GXM @ 7k as 890GPA costs 10k. Obviously, none of these motherboards will fit in your budget unless you are willing to extend it. BTW Phenom ii x4 955 is 8k



Actually my budget of 25k is for
Processor
MB
RAM
HDD
PSU
Cabinet


----------



## Cilus (Sep 5, 2010)

Processor : Phenom II 945 3 GHz @ 6.8k
Mobo: Gigabyte 880GMA UD2H @ 5.5k
RAM : 2 GB Transcend/Kingston DDR3 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 2.3k
HDD : Seagate 1 TB 7200 rpm STATA with 32 MB Cache @ 3.04k
PSU : Gigabyte 880GMA UD2H @ 5.5k
Cabinet: Zebronics Reaper @ 1.7k or NXT Gama @ 2k 

Total is 25.14k.Now Street price may be lower for the some of the components.If you want to reduce price further, then go for Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k. It is also a good mobo.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 5, 2010)

Nope, street prices will be higher than these. Suggest you get Gigabyte GA 880GM UD2H or GA MA785GMT US2H @4.5k
Also you can go for 500GB HDD for now if you want to reduce the total price further


----------



## ico (Sep 5, 2010)

Cilus said:


> *PSU :* Gigabyte 880GMA UD2H @ 5.5k


you mean, Gigabyte 460w @ 2.1k?


----------



## Cilus (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for correcting me Ico. I was trying to say Corsair VX450 @ 4.7k. Wrongly again posted the Mobo detail.


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the Suggestions Guys, btw I have spent lot time on this from the past 2 days.... and have to finalize within this week .....Here is the final list of items.....Any changes ????

ProcessorAMD Phenom II X4 955(3Ghz, 4 cores, 6MB L3 Cache)	8000
Motherboard - Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H	9800
2 GB Corsair 1600MHz	2500
500 GB WD Blue           2000	
Cooler Master Elite 430	2600
FSP Saga II 400W \ Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W	2100


----------



## ico (Sep 6, 2010)

AMD Phenom II 955 BE 3.2Ghz @ 8k
Gigabyte 880GMA-UD2H @ 5.5k
2 GB Transcend/Kingston/Corsair DDR3 1333 or 1600 MHz RAM @ 2.5k
500GB WD/Seagte Hard Disk @ 2k
Corsair vx450 PSU @ 3.8k [room for future graphic card upgrade)
NZXT Gamma @ 2k or Cooler Master Elite 430 @ 2.6k
LG DVD Writer @ 1k

*Overall 25k.*



Zanshin said:


> Motherboard - Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H	9800


No use of getting such an expensive motherboard. Any special reason?



Zanshin said:


> FSP Saga II 400W \ Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W	2100


You'll be able to add a decent graphic card in the future, but not a very powerful one. Corsair vx450 @ 3.8k is the best choice.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 6, 2010)

with that FSP/Gigabyte, max is HD5770 or maybe GTS450 (when it released). but anything higher, the PSU mayn't take load.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 6, 2010)

the rig above is the best deal one can get under 25k

also Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W will be enough for card range upto 5770 as sam said


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 6, 2010)

ico said:


> No use of getting such an expensive motherboard. Any special reason?
> You'll be able to add a decent graphic card in the future, but not a very powerful one. Corsair vx450 @ 3.8k is the best choice.



The reason I chose  Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H    9800 was I won't be adding graphics card for another 2-3 months.... and Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H    9800 
seem to have a good onboard graphics card..... and the other option that I have is *MSI 890GXM-G65 AM3* @ 7300... But if *Gigabyte 880GMA-UD2H* has a good onborad graphics card then I'll probably stick with that.....

I have another questn.....Corsair vx450 that u have mentioned... Will it be good enough to support any graphics card that I might add in future or is there a limitation ?.....


----------



## ico (Sep 7, 2010)

Zanshin said:


> The reason I chose  Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H    9800 was I won't be adding graphics card for another 2-3 months.... and Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H    9800
> seem to have a good onboard graphics card..... and the other option that I have is *MSI 890GXM-G65 AM3* @ 7300... But if *Gigabyte 880GMA-UD2H* has a good onborad graphics card then I'll probably stick with that.....


There is hardly performance difference between the integrated graphics of *Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H* (HD 4290) and *Gigabyte 880GMA-UD2H* (HD 4250). HD 4290 is just nothing more than a HD 4250 running at a higher clock speed.

There is no sense in investing 4.5k more for getting a very small performance increase. However, if you want to buy two ATi cards in the future and run them in Crossfire, only then it makes sense to get *Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H. *Else, there is no use. 



Zanshin said:


> I have another questn.....Corsair vx450 that u have mentioned... Will it be good enough to support any graphics card that I might add in future or is there a limitation ?.....


Its the best you can get without extending your budget and it is the best in its price point. Please beware of overrated PSUs which the shop dealers like to sell.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 7, 2010)

ico said:


> There is no sense in investing 4.5k more for getting a very small performance increase. However, if you want to buy two ATi cards in the future and run them in Crossfire, only then it makes sense to get *Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H. *Else, there is no use.



the MSI 890GXM-G65 AM3 is a better option. even if its mATX. its cheaper by ~2.5k.


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 10, 2010)

Guys,
I got the quote for the Config I was looking for....

ProcessorAMD Phenom II X4 955(3Ghz, 4 cores, 6MB L3 Cache) @ 7875
Motherboard - MSI 890GXM-G65 AM3 @ 7770
4 GB ( 2*2) Corsair 1600MHz @ 5775
500 GB WD Blue @ 2000
Cooler Master Elite 430 @ 3150
Corsair vx450 PSU @ 3880

The total is coming to around 30,450. But I had a budget of around 25k in my mind. 
So here I can reduce the amount by going for 2 GB1333hz RAM instead of 4GB 1600Hz..... 
So my questn is there a huge diff between 1333hz and 1600hz RAM in terms of performance ?


----------



## ico (Sep 10, 2010)

Zanshin said:


> Motherboard - MSI 890GXM-G65 AM3 @ 7770


Should be around ~7200.



Zanshin said:


> Cooler Master Elite 430 @ 3150


Should not be more than 2600.



Zanshin said:


> So my questn is there a huge diff between 1333hz and 1600hz RAM in terms of performance ?


Not much of a difference.

May I know your location?


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 10, 2010)

Bangalore.... Can you suggest where I can buy @ these prices....btw all the prices are including VAT

and I am also having problem finding cooler Master Elite 430..... What other options do I have....


----------



## ico (Sep 10, 2010)

Zanshin said:


> Bangalore.... Can you suggest where I can buy @ these prices....btw all the prices are including VAT


Have a look at this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/131553-computer-peripheral-shop-location-bangalore.html



Zanshin said:


> and I am also having problem finding cooler Master Elite 430..... What other options do I have....


NZXT Gamma @ 2k.


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2010)

SP road :
Aashirwad computers
Ankit Infotech
Golcha
IT Gain

Kormangala:
Multiple


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks ichi


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 10, 2010)

had got the P2 925 for 5.5k on computer megamart on SP road...their prices were good...


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 25, 2010)

Guys,
             I upgraded my desktop finally !!!... thanks a lot for ur suggestions/support. But the stock cpu cooler that comes along with AMD is too loud... Can you guys please suggest a good CPU cooler along with the price


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 25, 2010)

congrats
will you oc?


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 25, 2010)

Zanshin said:


> Guys,
> I upgraded my desktop finally !!!... thanks a lot for ur suggestions/support. But the stock cpu cooler that comes along with AMD is too loud... Can you guys please suggest a good CPU cooler along with the price


U can look into Cooler Master Hyper TX3(for arnd 1.4k) or CM Hyper 212 Plus(for arnd 1.9k).There are other more expensive ones by Cooler Master too for arnd 3/4k.Glacialtech Igloo 5700 Series is also another option.


----------

